# Where can I buy amp fuses (online?)?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I need a fuse for my amp. The last time I needed one I ended up running all over town, and had a lot of trouble finding the right value (Canadian Tire had tons of fuses, but not the right kind). Since then, I have moved to a new city (not sure where to go) and don't speak French (making it harder to just walk into places and ask).

Are there any online places that carry fuses? I see that All Parts has them, but I believe they are in the USA and I don't want to get killed on shipping a $4 fuse.

BTW, I need a 2 amp fuse, but do I want standard or slow blow? I think standard, since the entire point of a fuse is to blow BEFORE anything gets damaged in the amp.

Thanks
TG


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The Source has them, $4.99 for 2!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just about any electronics distributor should carry them. A quick search suggests Electronique Raybel and Gentec, both between Portland and King near the 410.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for the info.

Now for the tech question: should I use standard or slow blow fuses? This is for a VERY early Traynor Bassmate (6AV6, 12AX7, 6V6s, 5Y3).

TG


----------



## Dasher (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi TG,

Not sure if you've figured it out yet, but you're going to want slow blow fuses.

Slow blow fuses are designed to withstand a current greater than their rated value for a short period of time (which is what occurs when you initially turn on your amp).

Fast blow fuses will trip as soon as their rated current is exceeded. These would blow as soon as you turn your amp on.

Scott


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info and explanation Scott. Much appreciated.

BTW, welcome to the group. Great to have you aboard.

TG


----------



## Dasher (Feb 3, 2011)

No problem and thanks for the welcome!


----------

